# 29 gallon black background, black sand build.



## jbrown5217

Hooray Pictures!

The tank before anything has been done to it










tank being prepared to be painted (more newspaper was added to the sides, I didn't feel an extra pic was necessary.










Coat of clack paint applied (sorry the pic is super dark I did this at 9:00 pm)



















I applied two total coats, I didn't think a pic of the second coat was necessary, I will need to do some spot painting tomorrow.

Tank on its stand will all the sand I am using beneath it. 










Sand will be washed and added tomorrow.


----------



## Summer

awesome!


----------



## Rob72

looks good jon, glad it worked for ya good today


----------



## FishFlow

Did you accidently spray paint the camera lense? Pics got kinda dark there near the end. 










I like. I've been contemplating painting my tank backs as well. Curious if you considered anything else besides black?


----------



## jbrown5217

Was going to add and wash sand, but I was only able to do spot fixing on the background. Then my mom wanted family movie night so the sand will be added tomorrow.

And no I didn't consider any other color besides black and that was more just a I want background and sand to be black.


----------



## hanky

thats gonna look sharp when its all together, 
just an FYI for anyone else thats afraid to commit to a background color, just use brush on waterbase "craft" paint and it can be washed/ scraped off when you want to change color.


----------



## jbrown5217

Sand washed and added to the tank, one 10 gallon being broken down tomorrow and plants from that tank will go into this one. So tomorrow there will be snails and plants and seeded filter in the 29 tomorrow. Guppies in the upstairs tank will go in the other 10 gallon.


----------



## Rob72

looking good, is that just sand or you mix something else in with it


----------



## jbrown5217

Nothing mixed although I am gonna change the substrate. Bubbles seem to like to come up to the top and then they bunch up and float to the top. Also my filter died and I am almost positive it is because of the substrate

I did add plants and my snails and I am keeping the media in the water from the filter to hope the bacteria stays.

I also added plants to help filtering until I can change the substrate.


----------



## jbrown5217

Update: Sand switched (and I am happy with the black blasting sand I got from tractor supply company). Java mss, java fern, and anubias (which I tied to driftwood, and I am not sure if that is correct so someone tell me). 










Also a up to 125 gallon sponge filter has been ordered (with pump and some other stuff) as an extra filter to run with my working one as a just in case.


----------



## jrman83

Definitely got the black theme going. I like it!

Looks like a TotM entry!!!


----------



## jbrown5217

All plants added. Ready for fish once my sponge filter comes in so I can run two filters.


----------



## Rob72

looks really good jon like the black substract


----------



## jbrown5217

Both of my filters decided to work today so I am currently running both on the tank and all of the fish have been moved. I am pretty sure I am still going run the sponge for my parents when I go to school so that they need to do water changes less frequently.


----------



## Galvatron898

Looks great good progress


----------



## majerah1

Jon thats beautiful!I love the black sand black background look.


----------



## jbrown5217

Tank is finished and filled with fish. Current stock is 

1x leaf gourami
4x black harlequin rasboras
4x harlequin rasboras
2x lyretail guppies
3x pond snails
3x assassin snails
1x Mystery snail
4x albino corydoras catfish

Pic and video below










29 Gallon Aquarium -- Black Background, Black Sand - YouTube


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Very nice, I always enjoy watching your builds come together


----------



## jrman83

And the problem with entering that tank in the competition this month? Waiting for you to be the only entry or something?


----------



## gpd605x

Looks cool, keep up the work


----------



## KradSon

Looks very nice. I like the black sand with the black backing.


----------



## jbrown5217

3 of the 4 cory cats I originally got died sadly. But today I went to the fish store and picked up 3 more. They have been drip acclimated and are in the tank and doing good so far. I also got an airstone bar, not sure how I like it, may replace with a buble wand instead.

Also I want to get one more fish for the tank. I really likehttp://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+879+985&pcatid=985

However I have a couple concerns. 

#1 I am worried that the fish may pick on the guppies (as they are colorful).

#2 Worried about bob (african leaf fish) as he is also semi-aggressive.

#3 My parents are mostly taking care of the tank while I am at school so it needs to be realatively easy to take care of as well and live aquaria is meh with info. 

#4 Tank size, is the tank to small?

#5 Stocking, currently I have 8 rasboras, 2 guppies, 1 african leaf fish, and 4 cory cats so my stocking may be close to max, but I am running two flters and the tank has lots of plants.

So what does everyone think? Also feel free to give me bad news and don't be afraid to say don't put anything else in, I feel very comfortable with my current stocking (because of the live plants and 2 filters)

advice would be awesome ty 

Also aqadvisor said that if I added an angelfish I would be overstocked, but would have enough filtration. I still definetly want opinions as aqadivsor is both good and bad.


----------



## whitetiger61

I think your about at max on your fish load..might get away with a couple more guppies..or endlers.. tank looks great.

Rick


----------



## jbrown5217

thanks, aqadvisor says I am right around 87% however I am giving Bob away (the african leaf fish or leopard ctenopoma) so I will be able to get the angel once Bob has found a home.


----------

